# I finished my short piano works album



## AndreasvanHaren (May 7, 2007)

Hi!

I completed my little piano piece collection. I decided to leave it with six, plus a little coda. You can hear everything and read the online score here:

http://www.andrevanharen.com/forchildren.htm

The title of this work is now "Moments", as in Daily Moments.

best wishes,

André


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi André,

Enjoyed listening to this newly completed work of yours. It's a special treat to hear these compositions performed by you, the composer . You are gifted composer and I for one am very happy that you share these pieces with this forum community.


----------



## psicorp (Mar 25, 2007)

Hm these are beautiful.. I like all of them a lot.


----------



## AndreasvanHaren (May 7, 2007)

Thanks , I enjoyed writing them. It was something new to me to write something like this. 

ANdré


----------

